# HP Color laserjet's transfer belt as a streak and leaves streak on prints



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe this issue started when I fed special paper in the printer without having my hands completely dry which I suspect left a drop of water on the sheet just before it printed, ever since prints have a vertical streak from top to bottom but it fades out after 5-10 prints but comes back the next day until I do another 5-10 prints, but the problem is gradually getting better.

The printer is an HP CM3530 Color Laserjet, if I open the side service door I can see a streak on the transfer belt exactly where it's leaving a streak on the prints. With this part costing $700, I'm hoping there's a safe way to clean it or that the issue keeps improving by itself until it's gone.

What are safe materials to use to clean the transfer belt? Could there also be further damage than just a dirty transfer belt? Aren't there "squeegee sort of things" that are supposed to wipe the belt clean and could they be damaged causing a streak to permanently remain on the belt?

I'd really prefer to not have to buy a new $700 transfer belt but I also don't want to make it worst by trying to clean it with the wrong products.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

HP Color LaserJet CM3530 MFP Product Series - Solve Print Quality Problems

?


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, but that page doesn't cover print defects related to my issue with the transfer belt.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

From what I see on this page: HP Color LaserJet CM3530 Multifunction Series Printer - Replace the Intermediate Transfer Belt (ITB), it doesn't appear the ITB could be repaired. :sad:

HP Color LaserJet CM3530 Multifunction Series Printer - Customer Self Repair Parts

http://h20565.www2.hp.com/portal/si...eTok=com.vignette.cachetoken#searchResultHeadSearch results for CM3530 ITB


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I was hoping the problem would clear itself with time but it's been about 3 weeks and it did get better but never stopped.

I decided to pull out the transfer belt and clean it with alcohol wipes and I also gently knocked it on its side where the cleaned off toner gets pushed out into the waste toner bin and quite a bit of toner came out.

I put it back and the first few pages were worst with wider streaks but it seems to have been related to alcohol that hadn't dried off as after a few pages it's been working like new.

Hopefully it keeps working as I'd rather not have to replace a $700 part in my printer.

Thanks


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Got my fingers crossed for you. :smile:


----------

